# اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)



## رومانتيك (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*هناك حقيقة عالمية تقول :
*مذاكرة 100%+أعصاب50%=نتيجة50%
و
مذاكرة 75%+أعصاب100%=نتيجة100%

والحقيقة انه (يابختك) انك احد الشباب المسيحى .. فقد إختصر عليك المسيح شغل كتير .. إختصر عليك من اين تاتى بالاعصاب ال 100% هذه؟ كيف احصل عليها ؟ (مع المسيح اسهل اوى )....
اعنى ان مصدر قوة الاعصاب ف مسيحيتنا هو المسيح له المجد.. كما سترى ..


يمكن يكون موضوعى شوية طويل لكن هو روشتة مجانية لعلاج قلق الامتحانات​

الامتحانات قربت ...!!


(إاله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى ) (نح20:2)

اختى الحبيبة .. اخى الحبيب فى الرب :

انها ايام الامتحانات التى نشعر فيها بالحاجه الى معونة الرب .. الذى يحملك على كتفه .. الذى حين التقى مع تلاميذه ..(فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب )..

 انا اختكم وحابه انى اشاركك ف قلقك وخوفك وضيقك من الامتحانات والمذاكرة ....... 
لكن اريد ان اطمئنك واذكرك بان ....

*(الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح)(2تى 7:1)*


ويسوع يقول لنا :
*(لاتخف لانى معك .. لاتتلفت لانى الهك .. قد ايدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمينى )(اش10:41)*

اى عزاء اكثر من هذا*
(لاتخف الرب يعطى شعبه قوة *)...... 
لاتخف الهنا إله قوى 
*(إلهنا ملجأنا وقوتنا ومعيننا فى شدائدنا التى اصابتنا جدا)(مزمور46)*.......
(ياريت تقراه كله لتعزى نفسك)



ضع اتكالك عليه ولا تخف بل لتكن مطمئنا واثقا فى محبته الدائمة لان*
(الرب يقوم المنحنين )(مز 8:146)*








​ولا شك اننا نشعر باحساسيس مختلفه فى هذه الفترة ...

1-فقد تشعر بان الزمام افلت وانتهى الامر ..حيث اننى قصرت فى استيعاب دروسى طول العام ..(واتدلعت) كتير! 
فهل افشل ؟
مستحيل(لان الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة)فتقدم له القليل وسوف يبارك قطعا يبارك ان كنت لم تستعد بعد او قصرت لا تياس
 ولكنعليك الا تهمل بل افعل كل ما فى استطاعتك لتكون من اصحاب الساعه الحاديه عشر...
الرب يقول :(قوتى ف الضعف تكمل )
لا تستهين بالوقت القليل المتبقى *(مفتدين الوقت )**
اعمل ماعليك بامانة حتى لو المتبقى يوم او حتى ساعه واحده على الامتحانات .. وثق ان المسيح يكمل.. *
(بركة الرب تغنى ولايزيد معها تعب ) ....... 

لا تحسبها بالحسابات البشرية وبعقلك ​
احذر......
لا تقبل نصيحة الشيطان من فضلك بل تمسك بقوة ووعود الرب ...
وثق ان كل دقيقه ستعطيها للمسيح سترد لك مضاعفه ..
لا تسالنى كيف ..فهم .. إستنارة .. تركيز .. إستيعاب .. تحصيل .. تشدد .. بركة .. ذكاء .. حل ممتاز .. قوة . لذا ...
اتكل على الهك لان (المتكل على الرب يرتفع ) 
اتكل ع الرب ولا اخر سواه ..(ملعون من يتكل على ذراع بشر) 
اقترب اليه ليرفعك ...(اقراء مز 91)

2- النسيان:
لا تخف من النسيان .. فقط ثق ف المسيح وثق فى نفسك .. فإن كل ما ذاكرته موجود فى اللاشعور ف العقل الباطن .. موجود ولا يفقد..
لكن الاضطراب والخوف *خطر ..*هما يشعراك بان كل ما ذاكرته وحفظته قد محى من الذاكرة .. وهذا خطأ..
صلى بحرارة هذه الايام ان يثبت الله افكارك واطلب شفيع لكل ماده ..

​المستقبل ف يد الرب


انا اقوم بواجبى واترك له النتيجه هو قطعا صانع الخيرات.. يدبر لك كل ماهو صالح 
(فان اباكم يعلم ماتحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسالوه)

ثق فقط
(ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخيرللذين يحبون الله)​
والآن .....

اليك بعض الارشادات الهامه التى كانت ولازالت دليل نجاح اولاد الله..
اقراها بعنايه ونفذها بدقه وكلما شعرت بخوف الجا الى حاميك وربك وحبيبك يسوع ..
وبعد يسوع انا دايما ف خدمتكم ف اى وقت ده بجد ومن غير كسوف​

اولا: الفترة الحالية (ماقبل الامتحانات):

1- لاتهمل الصلاة والكتاب المقدس (جزء ولو صغير) وحضور القداس والتناول والاعتراف .. اذ انها تريح النفس من كل حزن وضيق .. لابد حتى فى اشد الاوقات (زنقه) ان تاخذ المسيح داخلك اسبوعيا وتحضر خدمتك ان امكن (بصورة مختصره)

2-اطلب شفيع لكل ماده واطلبه ف الضيق والشده وستختبر عجبا من اصدقائك السماويين . كل قديس هيطلب عنك . (صدقونى دى حقيقه وانا مجرباها )

3- احفظ مزمور يعزيك مثل : اللهم التفت الى معونتى - الرب نورى - الرب راعى - يستجيب لك الرب

4- نظم الوقت المتبقى ليقق لك الاتى :
+إستيعاب مالم اذاكره
+مراجعه المنهج كله
+إيجابيه وحل اسئلة ومسائل وامتحانات
+الجدول المنظم يعطى انتاجا طيبا .. حيث لا تشعر بالتشتت وثقل الحمل بل تعطى كل يوم نصيبه من الجهد

5- قسم اليوم فترتين مثل:
من الساعه 8ص :3 م ومن 5:11م.
وبينهم راحه ونوم 

6- اهتم بتنيم مواعيدك وكمان فترات الراحه هامه جداااااا
كل ساعتين مذاكرة (جد) يمكن ان  تاخذ ربع ساعه راحه ولعب (ممكن هنا ف المنتدى ده اساسى انكم تكونو هنا عشان نطمن عليكم احسن تنسو رومانتيك ولا حاجه )

ثانيا ليلة الامتحان:
1- لا تجهد ذهنك وتضعف قدرتك على التركيز بان تحاول قراءة كل شىء عن الماده .. هذا ليس ضروريا .. عليك فقط ان تراجع سريعا .. الاشياء المهمه فقط 

2- لا ترتبك من النسيان فهو مجرد إجهاد للذهن اكثر مما ينبغى .. وإحذر.... إحذر من ان يدخلك الشيطان فى دائرة الوسوسة :
... مش فاكر ـــــــ يالهوى ــــ اراجع تانى ـــــــ الوقت زنق ــــ هعمل ايه ـــــــ مش لاحق ــــــــــ ياريتنى كنت ـــــــــــ هسقط ــــــــ مش هذاكر ـــــــــ انا ضعت ـــــــــ مش فاكر ـــــــــــ............... ثم بكاء !!

3*-النوم :* اهم شىء على الاطلاق ان تنام على الاقل بين 7و8 ساعات حتى لو مش خلصت مراجعه ... النوم مهم اوى لتانى يوم(عشان لاحسن تنام ف اللجنه ولا حاجه تبقى مصيبه !)

ثالثا: قبل الامتحان:
1-اصحى صلى بحرارة جدا واطلب من يسوع يكون معاك ويساعدك 

2- اثناء ذهابك للجنه ردد المزامير اللى انت عارفها وردد صلاة يسوع السهمية(ياربى يسوع المسيح اعنى وارحمنى وساعدنى)
واحتفظ بهدوئك وثقتك ف المسيح فان عليها دور كبير ..

3- لا تقف خارج اللجنة تتحدث كثيرا حول الماده والمذاكرة ويفضل لاتتعب نفسك بالكلام اصلا لكى لا تشتت ذهنك 
وثق ان كل المعلومات ستجدها امام ورقه الاسئلة(فى هورمون مسئول عن كده ) صلى ف قلبك ليسوع 

رابعا :أثناء الامتحان:

1-صلى فى هدوء
2-عندما تتسلم ورقه الاسئلة ارشم ذاتك والورقه وورقه الاجابه بعلامة الصليب.. وصلى ابانا الذى قبل كتابه البيانات..
3-لا تنسى تكتب البيانات +اطلب شفيع الماده وقديس اليوم + اكتب صغيرا جدا بالرصاص فورقه الاسئلة (يدك يارب قبل يدى)
4- اقرا الاسئلة كلها جيدا مرة لتعرف: الطلوب وحدد الاسئلة التى ستختارها 
5- ابدا بالسوال الذى تعرفه لتكتسب الثقه .. واحذر الارتباك فى الاسئلة الصعبه .. اتركها لتنتهى من كل الاسئلة التى تعرفها ثم ارجع لها مرة اخرى وحاول تفتكر .. ثم حاول تفتى !! ثم حاول تألف .. المهم لا تترك شىء بلا اجابه ..
6- قسم الوقت على كل الاسئلة واحذر ان يسرقك الوقت فى سؤال معين 
7- محاولة الغش والتغشيش يرفضها الله .. ويرفضها القانون .. فلا تعتمد عليها حتى لا يرفض الله معاونتك ... لا تلجأ اليها ابدا ايا كانت النتيجة .....
انت لاتعرف كيف يمكن ان يشتغل المسيح والقديسين حتى اخر وقت وفى التصحيح وفى رصد الدرجات ..... و...... (100طريقه)
مرة اخرى ..... احذرررر الغش والتغشيش فهذه سرقه وضد الله وقد تكون نهايه لك ولمستقبلك 
8- راجع اجابتك واستفيد من الوقت ولا تخرج قبل نهايته حتى لا تندم حتى لو انت اخر واحد
9- سلم ورقه الاجابه وسلم التفكير للمسيح واشكر المسيح على كل شىء

اخيرا: بعد الامتحان:

1-عد للمنزل فى هدوء وصلى وقدم شكر للرب خد فترة راحه قبل المذاكرة 
2- ابدا الاستعداد للماده التاليه .. ولا تفكر نهائيا فيما سبق من امتحانات .... سلم كل ما كتبته للمسيح الذى يحبك ويعتنى بك
3- تشدد وتشجع فهناك صلوات كثيرة تقام لاجلك اسمك موضوع ع المذبح كل قداس الكنيسه تطلب لكم فى امتحاناتكم فاطلب قوة صلواتها والرب معك .

 
ربى يسوع..
         يقولون ان كل امتحان تقرير مصير .. هذا كلام غير المؤمنين اهل العالم .. اما انا فمصيرى فى يدك وحدك

 ربى يسوع..
         انت لن تضيع من تعبى لانه امامك .. انا اثق فيك تماماً .. واعلم ان الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى تعبى 

                  لست اعلم ماتحملة الايام لى ...
                  لكن ياسيدى الحبيب......
                  يكفينى شيئاً واحداً ..
 ربى     ثقتى انك معى ...تعتنى بى .......
                  تحارب عنى ......
                  تنصرنى يايسوع ........​​



​


----------



## جويل (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

أنا قريت الموضوع كلمة كلمة يا رومانتيك متل ما طلبت وكتير عجبني
في شوي من ارشاداتك بطبقن والباقي أكيد رح حاول أطبقو انشالله
ما بعرف كيف بدي أشكرك على نصايحك القيمة
والله يبارك ويعوض تعبك بكتابة هالموضوع
عن جد موضوعك أكتر من رائع تسلم ايدك
الله يوفقك ويوفقك الجميع يارب


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

*كلام جميل اوى *
*ربنا يباركك ويكون معاكى*​


----------



## رومانتيك (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*



جويل قال:


> أنا قريت الموضوع كلمة كلمة يا رومانتيك متل ما طلبت وكتير عجبني
> في شوي من ارشاداتك بطبقن والباقي أكيد رح حاول أطبقو انشالله
> ما بعرف كيف بدي أشكرك على نصايحك القيمة
> والله يبارك ويعوض تعبك بكتابة هالموضوع
> ...




انا مش عارفه اقول ايه بعد كلامك ياجويل بس هاقولك ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك مايكون عليك
وميرسى على كلامك الجميل جدا ده ربنا معاك ويسندك​


----------



## رومانتيك (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

ميرسى خالص يابنت يسوع ويكون معاكى انتى كمان
​


----------



## mrmr120 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

بجد يا روماتيك موضوع 
خطير ومهم جدا بجد اكثر من رائع 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## رومانتيك (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

ميرسى خااالص يامرمر ياسكرة على كلامك الجميل ومبسوطة انه عجبك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

*موضوع جميل جدا يارومانتيك 
يسمع منك ومنا ربنا 
ويارب كلنا ننجح 
يارب 
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل 
وعلى الصلاه الجميلاه جدا الالى فى الاخر 
فعلا كنت محتاج انى اقرء كلام جميل زى الكلام الحلو ده 
:yaka::yaka::yaka:​*


----------



## رومانتيك (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

وانا مبسوطة جدا ان الكلام عجبك ويارب يكون معاك
وكلكم تنجحو ياااااااااااااااااارب 
وميرسى خالص على كلامك الجميل ده 
​


----------



## totty (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

موضوع اكتر بكتير من انى اقول عليه راااااااااااااااائع

كلنا محتاجين كلام زى ده خصوصا فى الوقت ده

موضوع تحفففففففففففه بجد

وكل كلمه فيه صح جدا

يارب نعمل بيه كله

ونحط فعلا ثقتنا كلها بالرب يسوع

وهو قادر انه يشيل عننا الخوف والقلق وعدم الثقه

أمــــــــــــــــــين

ربنا معانا كلنا يارب

ميرسى ليكى اوووووى

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## vetaa (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

الحقيقة يعنى مش هقولك غير
بجد ربنا يعوضك جميييييييييييل

وجاى فى وقتة يعنى
وحلو بجد يعنى

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## رومانتيك (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*



totty قال:


> موضوع اكتر بكتير من انى اقول عليه راااااااااااااااائع
> 
> كلنا محتاجين كلام زى ده خصوصا فى الوقت ده
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااا على كلامك الحلو ده
وبجد مبسوطة انه عجبك لانى حاسه بيكم بجد انا  خالصت وبصلى لكم
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## رومانتيك (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*



vetaa قال:


> الحقيقة يعنى مش هقولك غير
> بجد ربنا يعوضك جميييييييييييل
> 
> وجاى فى وقتة يعنى
> ...


 

ميرسى جدااااااااا يافيتا ع ردك الحلو ده
ومبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك
وربنا معاكى​


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

*الموضوع طويل بس قريته كلمة كلمة وسدئينى جه فى وقته عشن الحوسة الى الواحد فيها قبل الامتحانات
بجد موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع وححاول انفذ الكلام الى فيه
ميرسى يا قمر على تعبك*


----------



## رومانتيك (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهـــــداء الى كل الطلاب( روشته مجانية للامتحانات)*

متقلقيش ياحبيبتى الله لاينسى تعب اولاده 
يسوع معاكى ومبسوطة انه عجبك 
وميرسى على مشاركتك​


----------

